# Sources for early Church history



## inspector (Jan 30, 2006)

I have been reading from Philip Schaff's "History of the Christian Church" to educate myself on the beginnings of the Church. Can you recommend some other trustworthy sources for me to read about the early Church to about ~500AD.

I would prefer something free over the internet, but I am willing to purchase a book or two to aid myself.


----------



## Canadian Baptist (Jan 31, 2006)

Early Christian Doctrines by J.N.D Kelly.


----------



## Steve Owen (Feb 1, 2006)

Obviously Eusebius's _History of the Church_ would be good to read, though he's not always very truthful or accurate In my humble opinion.

Also:-
*The Spreading Flame* by F.F. Bruce

*2,000 Years of Christ's Power*, Vol 1 _The Age of the Early Church Fathers_ by Prof. N.R.Needham (Grace Publications. ISBN 0-946462-49-6 ). An excellent book, the first of 3 volumes so far taking Church History up to the Reformation. When he's finished (6 volumes, I understand) it will be the most complete modern Church history. Prof. Needham is thoroughly reformed in his theology, but well versed in the Church Fathers, Scholiasts etc.

Martin


----------



## biblelighthouse (Feb 1, 2006)

I'm glad to see you are still with us, Martin . . . I'm glad you decided not to leave after all!


----------



## Steve Owen (Feb 1, 2006)

Just Passin' through.....


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Feb 12, 2006)

We have lots of people who "keep" passing through!


----------



## Ravens (Feb 12, 2006)

As far as doctrinal history is concerned, I think Jaroslav Pelikan's five volume history of Christian doctrine is excellent.


----------

